# Slingshot memes



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok I will start.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


>


 LOL!!!  

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

What regular people don't understand is why you'd drink Michelob Ultra! :wave:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> What regular people don't understand is why you'd drink Michelob Ultra! :wave:


Maybe he shot the can before it was open :drinkup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M.J said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > What regular people don't understand is why you'd drink Michelob Ultra! :wave:
> ...


Wasn't a picture of me .. lol... but what better way to protest Michelob Ultra than to shoot the crap out of it?


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Blame it on the wife. :shhh:


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Y'all absolutely crack me up!!!

Too bad I'm all tired of computers by the time I get home! I'd love to learn how to do this kinda stuff but I have this slingshot habit....ya know....


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Omg! Keep them coming lmao!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

The Amazing Race return to sender. :rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 87862


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

LOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:

You guys are hilarious. I love it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 87863


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

:excl:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

How's This ;- )









wll


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

:target:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------

